# I added something old but memorable to the farm this week



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had the opportunity to add something old to back to the farm today. I bought back a 1962 Farmall140 my grandpa sold to a neighbor almost 50 years ago. Its been well used and had a pretty tough life. I need it like I need another butt hole but couldn't pass it up. I convinced myself and my wife......that this was needed for the acre of sunflower and the few rows of corn I plant every year for my dove plot.......ha oh the things we will do to make it happen. Anyway, little man has been in love with this thing since we brought it home, and my grandpa at 88 soon to be 89 on January 12 is pretty excited too. I'll have a video up on my youtube channel very soon if anyone wants to check it out. It needs a few repairs but all in all is a runner with a full set of cultivators, and i got the original single point 2 bottom plow that was sold with it as well. I'm pretty excited!

www.youtube.com/civilfarmer

www.instagram.com/civilfarmer

dh


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Neat old tractor. Really neat old tractor when you factor in it was in the family before, has cultivators, original plow and it runs.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

In that scenario I wouldn’t think you even needed the doves as an excuse.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I love mine. We've owned it since 06 and it's our lawnmower and plow tractor. Been by far the most reliable tractor we have. But maybe because it just mows grass and pushes snow... Can't say enough about it.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

That’s cool.my dads buddy found dads old ac wd and called me to see if I would like it.i said ya go buy it and we surprised dad with it one fall day.dad owned it new for a couple years,traded it and it was never any further that an hour away from us.dad came up to the shop and saw it and said ,that’s just like my old one not knowing it was his.the look on his face was well worth it.hes since fixed up a few more and loves his ac line up.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I think it will be fun. Vance has put about 1000 miles on it since we brought it home. I tore into it yesterday, surprisingly everything came apart pretty well. I got the hood, grill and radiator off as well as the fan. The fan had 1/2" play in it, the water pump is shot. Its caked with old greasy dirt, i'll wait till it warms up to do some steaming.

At least i can order parts and have them on their way.

I won't be making much progress the next couple of weeks. I have a lot going on at work which takes precedence. I'll post up some pics when I get it cleaned up and put back together.


----------

